# Quel Tarif pour septembre



## Gabcoiff (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

J'espère que vous allez bien.
Je voudrais vos avis concernant le tarif pour septembre. 

Je viens de recevoir une proposition  pour année incomplète en septembre travail pas pendant les vacances scolaires, 4 jours /semaine. La journée commence à 8h jusqu'à 17h30 pour 2 jours, les 2 autres jours jusqu'à 18h30.

Normalement je ne changerai pas mes tarifs pendant le contrat (même tarif pour 3 ans, sauf avenant de pe).
Tout a augmenté... 

Pourriez-vous m'aider pour trouver un tarif "correct" ainsi quel IE dois-je donner la réponse ? 

Je vous remercie et bonne journée à vous


----------



## newg31 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Si le contrat est de 40h/ semaine sur 36 semaines, je prendrai 4.25€ net de l'heure, 4€15 pour les indemnités d'entretien et 4€ pour les repas/goûter.


----------



## Pioupiou (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Personnelement je vous conseille de prévoir une reactualisation tous les ans car vue la conjoncture actuelle avec une inflation de 6% minimum sur trois ans pour 100€ vous perdez  216€ De pouvoir  d'achat ( 100 x 6% x 12 x 3) donc pour un salaire de 500€ je vous laisse calculer.


----------



## assmatzam (8 Décembre 2022)

@Pioupiou à totalement raison 

Je vous conseille  de prévoir une augmentation de 3% par exemple à date anniversaire contrat 

Parce que les prix risquent de flamber dans les mois à venir 

Pour les indemnités de repas perso je suis à 5,50€ et je vais augmenter à 6€ pour rentrer dans mes frais 5,00€ midi 1,00€ goûter 

Pour les indemnités d'entretien idem
Pour le moment j'étais au tarif minimum 
Pour 9 heures je vais me mettre à 4,50€ et 0,50€ par heure supplémentaire


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

1) je donnerai un taux horaire estimatif à la date d'aujourd'hui en précisant qu'il est trop tôt en decembre pour connaitre le taux en septembre.

2) je prevois une augmentation automatique d'au moins 2%


----------



## Gabcoiff (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir ,
A newg31, pioupiou, assmatzam, griselda,  merci pour vos retours,  vos conseils m'ont aidé beaucoup pour avoir une idée sur le tarif. 
Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Vous avez de la chance de pouvoir appliquer ces tarifs là ici pas possible ou alors il faudrait toutes s'entendre mais là je rêve !!!  qd je vois qu'une prend le minimum convention ans mon petit village comment voulez-vous que çà fonctionne ? mais vous avez raison pensez à vos retraites !!! et si les PE sont OK c'est encore mieux ...


----------

